# Busted an unlicensed hack yesterday.



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Code enforcement talking with the HO. Doing major plumbing jobs without a license is a FELONY in my state. They under bidded me by $1000.00
That's ok, nipped it in the butt.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Good job! Chalk one up for the good guys!


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

:notworthy::clap::detective::thumbup1::batman::hammer::2guns::bangin::boxing::gun_bandana::tank::thumbup::thumbsup::laughing::thumbup::thumbsup:


I found the [more] smilies button!!!! Way to go Protech!


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you Protech!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! way to go protech. Yes sir, it is a felony of the third degree. The first offense is a $2500.00 fine and a pretty little CEASE AND DESIST order.

Sometimes the inspectors are our friends.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

That's great, about time we are nailing the unlicensed hacks, here there not allowed but they have to catch them in the act to enforce the law, too bad you not on CT cause I'd say post this on there so all those that do plumbing without a license on there will see we mean business.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Good job.
To bad they don't give a damn who does what here.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Glad you did the tight thing. Way to go.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*I think other trades might be viewing us as dancing on graves when we have these discussions.*

*Hard 'splain to some what it's like when you can't just buy a truck, $500 in tools and get started.*

*Tack on 5 years for an apprenticeship, 500 hours schooling you get to pay for while earning an apprentices pay and a test that you have to pass just to earn the right to buy that truck and a heck of a lot more than $500 in tools as well as mandatory liability insurance.*

*Then we take the risk and dole out thousands to advertize, listen to people ask conspicuously detailed questions that are probably probing for DIY info, customers who grill you on price and then blow you off...all to discover some fella from the other side of town has been underbidding you for months without any license, insurance or legitimate overhead.*

*Good job Protech...YOU DA MAN!*


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

wow , Nice Job man, You even got pictures of the bust.

I wish it was a felony in all states, that would probably stop a lot of these nuts and save a lot of accidents as well.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

good job. all the time it takes to get your licence and a hack takes your job. grrrrr


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

muck said:


> good job. all the time it takes to get your licence and a hack takes your job. grrrrr


Exactly!
I had to go take a state exam to get mine, and pay for it, and carry workers comp and liability insurance. All that cost money, and then some hack comes along and wants to work without a license? I think not!!


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

USP45 said:


> Exactly!
> *I had to go take a state exam to get mine, and pay for it, and carry workers comp and liability insurance. All that cost money, and then some hack comes along and wants to work without a license? I think not!!*


THIS SHOULD BE THE PLUMBING-ZONE MOTTO!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

service guy said:


> THIS SHOULD BE THE PLUMBING-ZONE MOTTO!!!!:thumbup:


Thats right!
At the very least, the plumbers motto!


----------



## Kyle (Oct 4, 2008)

grumpy plumber , only 500 hours of schooling in ma ? how does that lay out


----------



## Pipemaster (Jul 29, 2008)

Killl the hacks let jesus sort em out


----------



## Wrenchboy (Oct 4, 2008)

Well said Grumpy,

Well said,,,

The dues we good guys had to pay,,,,

We deserve to work in a level playing field,,,

Some of these jack leg guys are literally "payin' ta work"!

My Best Regards

Dave Doyle
Monrovia,Calif


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

you know i hate unlicensed and unpermited work and you get an atta boy for spankin that dink. when are h/o's gonna learn pay the professional a little more up front it will save you hundreds down the road. who do you want, the guy in the clean van with the tools and credentials, or the guy in the rusted out amc pacer who asks if he can borrow your hammer. yeah they do it nice, cause they do it twice.:brows: just let us do it right the first time.


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

The last home owner that got busted for illegal plumbing that I did work for asked. "Well what is wrong with the plumbing that I did?" My response was "Your not a plumber". YA Ya Lame lol The guy carried on how plumbing is easy and such. Blah Blah Blah. I asked him what he did for work. "Web Designer". I then told him I build Computers as a hobby and he shut his mouth and left me to my work.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

u da man!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RGB Plumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

Here in mexifornia, Unlicensed clowns are a dime a dozen. I have personally filed complaints with the state license board, the county building dept., the county environmental health dept and others about unlicensed plumbers, and guys with tractors who install septics. The state is lazy and really could care less, and the county could care less as well, they just point you to the state. Only really big projects ever even get checked, and only if they are close to the office. I have even done their work for them by supplying them with pictures and other evidence like signs, business cards, and other advertisements. This same unlicensed guy i turned in twice, is still working in my area installing septics, sewer, and water service lines, and digging trenching. Complaints and evidence werent enough to pry them from their desks. I pay for a license, bond, a 2M liabilty insurance policy and this guy is allowed to continue earning his unreported cash under the table. He even has the nerve to use a phony license number and say he is insured. Goes to show you that there are tons of these phonies and the state doesnt work too hard at catching them.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Protech said:


> Code enforcement talking with the HO. Doing major plumbing jobs without a license is a FELONY in my state. They under bidded me by $1000.00
> That's ok, nipped it in the butt.


What was the out come of this ?
Did they bust the guy or just slap his hand ?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

pzmember said:


> you know i hate unlicensed and unpermited work and you get an atta boy for spankin that dink. when are h/o's gonna learn pay the professional a little more up front it will save you hundreds down the road. who do you want, the guy in the clean van with the tools and credentials, or the guy in the rusted out amc pacer who asks if he can borrow your hammer. yeah they do it nice, cause they do it twice.:brows: just let us do it right the first time.


 







'rusted out AMC Pacer'.... good one......:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Alot of hacks here drive mini vans, not joking either. No offense to anyone but alot of the unlicensed hacks here are either from russia, or ukrain, and other similar European areas. And they mow yards, plumb, etc. It's a sad thing cause they are trying to support families, but in the process they are causing all kinds of problems for other people. I just wish these hacks would relize they don't know jack and that they are causing all kinds of heartach and trouble for innocent people. but these hacks keep right on hacking along, buying sharkbites and ferncos and throwing that shiot it like it was nothing.


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

sweet, nice work


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey if the agencies in your area will not do anything about it ,,,, I know one department that will..... call the IRS and CCRA

God they even put Al Capone away for tax evasion,,,, seeing they could not get him on anything else


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I worry more about the licensed plumbing companies that hire unlicensed guys to work under their license for them. Guess what, these same plumbing companies are also doing the work without pulling a permit and working cheaply. This hurts our industry more in my opinion.


----------



## ahlgren pro (Aug 17, 2011)

Couldn't agree more in the chicago area there are all sorts of companies that hire un licensed dirty euro hacks and im constantly fixing there crap


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I do what I can and that's all I can do.

Feels like I'm shoveling against the tide though



Richard Hilliard said:


> I worry more about the licensed plumbing companies that hire unlicensed guys to work under their license for them. Guess what, these same plumbing companies are also doing the work without pulling a permit and working cheaply. This hurts our industry more in my opinion.


----------



## plumber joe (Oct 17, 2008)

That will show them


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

It's great to turn hacks in. I have one here who I know for a fact hides from me. Other day his truck was at an Ace store, I know for fact I looked down every aisle, he was nowhere to be found. Must of been on the pot huh?:laughing:
But if you turn some one in, make sure you are doing your best by having licensed men in the field. Or you are really just a hypocrite. At least that is what the inspectors will tell you.


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Hey if the agencies in your area will not do anything about it ,,,, I know one department that will..... call the IRS


The States operate on a very small budget for enforcement and have
very few field inspectors, the local code department simply cannot
afford to chase these hacks down. It's up to us to keep an eye out
and even then very little is done. Old School is "right on" about the IRS,
but let's face it, hacks are a part of this trade. IMHO we just need to
educate our customers about the risks they take with their health & safety.
This month marks my 24th year as a Journeyman and I have yet to come
face to face with a State inspector. In Texas, they (state insp.) make
about 35K a year, that's really sad
Perhaps they could start some kind of incentive program, where the insp.
gets 10% of the fines collected :whistling2:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

That be nice but won't happen since fines collected go in to general state budget and not to the board. I'm pissy about this new house bill allowing drain cleaners. Open up ther own shop with out a master p. b s. if u ask me. And I think the rr commission can go suck it And I think fines should stay in board budget and two strikes ur out for hacks. Second time ur caught plumbing. Jail for you !!! Maybe to buy a water heater u should have to show a permit and a home owner could pull one with proof of home stead. All the landlords and handy men couldn't buy a water heater. Money in our pockets


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Unfortunately in Delaware a person can get a business license to do plumbing repair without a plumbing license.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Noticed this thread started back in 2008.... where are half the guys that posted here?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

We lost a few right after election.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I didn't even look at the date this started. I love when people bring up old threads. Unless its a for sale thread from years ago


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

As an Plumbing inspector currently, I congratulate you for being proactive. As we drive around doing inspections I have turned in many remodels to the building department for enforcement. It would help if the guys that play by the rules would do the same.

I must tell you it can be stress full when one finds a 2 story house that was sold through sheriffs sale. The purchaser decided he did not need any permits or inspection on electrical or heating nor the plumbing.

By the time we shut it down he was doing final painting.

He was not a happy camper when I had him open and expose all his new piping. Then remove it for not meeting the code. Then hire a licensed contractor to correct and test the work.

The electrical inspector also did the same. By the time we were done the heating inspector had no problem seeing the job.

Not 1 fixture was vented by anything....

It's your careers guys. Help the building departments out turn in the hacks. The more eyes out there the better and safer it will be.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Ghostmaker said:


> As an Plumbing inspector currently, I congratulate you for being proactive. As we drive around doing inspections I have turned in many remodels to the building department for enforcement. It would help if the guys that play by the rules would do the same.
> 
> I must tell you it can be stress full when one finds a 2 story house that was sold through sheriffs sale. The purchaser decided he did not need any permits or inspection on electrical or heating nor the plumbing.
> 
> ...


Move to Texas, Ghostmaker :thumbsup:...please! :yes:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Ghostmaker said:


> As an Plumbing inspector currently, I congratulate you for being proactive. As we drive around doing inspections I have turned in many remodels to the building department for enforcement. It would help if the guys that play by the rules would do the same.
> 
> I must tell you it can be stress full when one finds a 2 story house that was sold through sheriffs sale. The purchaser decided he did not need any permits or inspection on electrical or heating nor the plumbing.
> 
> ...


Sure we report them to the building dept... but are they doing anything about it??? They are most likely easier to follow the liscened plumbers and looking for non existed plbg number on trucks while the hackery is in front of their eyes.


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> They are most likely easier to follow the liscened plumbers and looking for non existed plbg number on trucks while the hackery is in front of their eyes.


RJ that was RUDE man!


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

I actually work for the health department. Plumbing was a health issue. The local building departments are very proactive and fly by the codes. The only area that becomes a problem is the elected prosecutors. They are a totally worthless bunch....


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

BigDave said:


> RJ that was RUDE man!


Just the fact, just the fact from what I seen and happened..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Just the fact, just the fact from what I seen and happened..


He's rite. All they have do us sit at HD lowes or supply house and watch the hacks leave with heaters. Follow them to house. Let them rip out old one and busy ther as. They do it with drug dealers and jokers y not hacks. ??


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

They can bust all day lon g if they wanted to. Used to have an inspector that watched for them,,,,,,,,and for unlicensed company men in the trucks. OUr town at the time was around 40k so the inspector knew who was licensed or not. And would pull into alley's or just go right into the house and bust them on sight. Didn't matter to him. He loved taking people to court. But he was for our trade, was actually the type of inspector we all wish we could have.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> He's rite. All they have do us sit at HD lowes or supply house and watch the hacks leave with heaters. Follow them to house. Let them rip out old one and busy ther as. They do it with drug dealers and jokers y not hacks. ??


I wish I could but when your one of two inspectors for an entire county the work schedule doesn't allow it. We are looking into changing state laws that require the do it yourself stores to send all installs their subs do to us for permit cross checking. We have managed getting the hot water tank installs completed and inspected.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ghostmaker said:


> I wish I could but when your one of two inspectors for an entire county the work schedule doesn't allow it. We are looking into changing state laws that require the do it yourself stores to send all installs their subs do to us for permit cross checking. We have managed getting the hot water tank installs completed and inspected.


He'll yea.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

When I was with the city I was driving through a neighborhood and saw a hwt by the curb. Pulled address up no permit. Called Cheif got the ok went to the door. Made them show me the hwt. Was not to code wrote them a violation. Made them hire a contractor to pull permit an bring to code. They were pissed. We could chase them but no backing behind you


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Thing is few know the inspector is an official officer, like a policeman.


----------



## rydinhood (May 22, 2012)

Good morning... Guess we all fight the same fight. This is how georgia handles it...you put your blood sweat and tears, not to mention time and money into learning a trade, perfecting it, and if you're ambitious, you open a business. You buy insurance, pay for licensing, and pay some more. If you wind up on the states radar, you're up against attorneys fees, fines, licensing probation/suspension, etc.. Each 'count' the state hits you with is a minimum of $500 per. Heres the other side: if you're operating without a license, business or professional, you can only be brought up on civil charges; you're not beholden to the licensing board. Civil fines may amount to $50..hmph.. No wonder these jacklegs are running around like cockroaches screwing everything up; there's next to no consequence..welcome to the south.. It makes being unofficial very attractive!


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

dclarke said:


> I didn't even look at the date this started. I love when people bring up old threads. Unless its a for sale thread from years ago


In gonna go do that.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

That is u here too. It's bullcrap. They get a slap on the wrist and HO has to hire a pro and pull permits. No fines


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

rydinhood said:


> Good morning... Guess we all fight the same fight. This is how georgia handles it...you put your blood sweat and tears, not to mention time and money into learning a trade, perfecting it, and if you're ambitious, you open a business. You buy insurance, pay for licensing, and pay some more. If you wind up on the states radar, you're up against attorneys fees, fines, licensing probation/suspension, etc.. Each 'count' the state hits you with is a minimum of $500 per. Heres the other side: if you're operating without a license, business or professional, you can only be brought up on civil charges; you're not beholden to the licensing board. Civil fines may amount to $50..hmph.. No wonder these jacklegs are running around like cockroaches screwing everything up; there's next to no consequence..welcome to the south.. It makes being unofficial very attractive!


Very unfortunate. Its almost the same with a drivers license here. If you have no license it can't get suspended or revoked. Keep insurance and no license. Impossible to get points and there is no driving record to tarnish.


----------

